
Spacemesh blockchain open source project - spacemesh
https://github.com/spacemeshos/go-spacemesh
======
spacemesh
Looking for open source contributors small and large and collaborators!
Spacemesh is a free decentralized blockchain computer powered by a secure
consensus algorithm that doesn't involve massive energy waste. More info:
[https://spacemesh.io](https://spacemesh.io) . Chat w us on
[https://gitter.im/spacemesh-os/Lobby](https://gitter.im/spacemesh-os/Lobby) .

